# Könnt mir bitte jemand ne ai in eine eps umwandeln?..



## Elcocoo (19. September 2012)

Hey 
Brauchte dringend Hilfe dabei
Da ich leider absolut Null Ahnung davon hab aber die
Eps dringend benötige ...
Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## smileyml (19. September 2012)

Und wo ist die Ai?
Ansonsten einfach die Datei in Illustrator öffnen und als EPS abspeichern.

Ein Umwandeln ist sogesehen nicht notwendig.
Die Frage stellt sich dann eher wofür du die Datei benötigst und ob dafür die Daten entsprechend angepasst werden müssten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Elcocoo (19. September 2012)

Hey...
Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Ich Brauch die Datei um en Logo zu erstellen um auf Shirts zu Drucken und daher Brauch en Kumpel von mir die Datei als eps Datei...

Datei könnt ich per Mail schicken ;-)


----------



## tombe (19. September 2012)

Vielleicht hilft ja das hier. Auf dieser Seite kannst du diverse Dateien online unter anderem ins EPS-Format konvertieren.


----------



## Elcocoo (19. September 2012)

Hey....
Bräuchte die Datei für corel fals das weiter helft...


----------



## ComFreek (19. September 2012)

Funktioniert denn die Website, welche tombe verlinkt hat, nicht?


----------



## Elcocoo (19. September 2012)

Muss ich später versuchen sobald ich am pc bin...muss ich da bei change size irgendwas einstellen ?


----------



## ComFreek (19. September 2012)

Eine Zeile drüber steht folgendes 


> Optional settings


Probiers einfach mal aus, wenn du wieder am Desktop-PC bist.


----------



## Elcocoo (19. September 2012)

:-D"............


----------



## tombe (19. September 2012)

Also "change size" sagt doch eigentlich wofür es sein soll. Wenn du die Größe deines Bildes ändern willst, dann kannst du hier die entsprechenden Angaben eintragen.

Gleiches gilt für die anderen Felder die du füllen kannst.

Da ich EPS hier nicht öffnen kann, habe ich eben eine JPG Datei ins BMP Format konvertiert und dabei von farbig auf Graustufen umgewandelt. Ging bei mir ohne Probleme!


----------



## Elcocoo (19. September 2012)

Ok danke ich Versuchs später einfach mal


----------

